# An interesting view on the Pokemon world



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 31, 2009)

So, like. In this month's issue of Nintendo Power (yes I'm a nerd) they had an interview with Junichi Masuda and Takeshi Kawachimaru, producer and director (respictively) of Platinum. And most of the questions were miltly interesting-- questions about what they were aiming for with the games, what was their inspiration, etc. But one part really stood out to me. I quote:



> *What do you feel is the main theme, or "spirit," of the Pokemon series?*
> [Masuda] Overall, I wanted to depict an ideal world, which was peaceful with no environmental issues or racism. The relationship between human beings and Pokemon characters is much closer than the owner-pet relationship, which is what I envision to be the ideal relationship. I want everyone to feel something when interacting with this world. In Japan, people sometimes don't give up their seats for the elderly on a train. I wanted to show a world of kindness. It's not just about what's good and what's bad, I wanted to show that there ware even better ways to act than normal. For instance, the Pokemon Celebi is said to only appear with you help nature to fluorish in a forest in the Pokemon world. Another example I've imagines is despite the normal reputation despite the normal reputation that electronics like refrigerators and trucks damage the environment, these devices would be something closer to nature in the Pokemon world.


...Sort of changes how you think of things, doesn't it? And now, if you consider how Cyrus was planning on remaking the world on the basis that it was "flawed," it shows how really wrong and/or evil he was.  Interesting that they portray a utopia in which the main sport is fighting, though, don't you think?


----------



## spaekle (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha. I always kind of imagined the Pokemon world to be like that, actually. It's always kind of been my happy kiddy fun world to escape to when I'm tired of hearing about what's going on in real life. I think it's actually pretty cool that that's what they were aiming for.

...although portraying the Pokemon world as a dark world filled with strife is always fun too. :V


----------

